# Air Suspension - location of valve



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

My Hymer has the air suspension fitted.

Its time for an air top up according to the gauge.

Im told that the valve is somewhere near the step. Ive looked long and hard and cant find it anywhere, and i dont know really what im looking for.

Could anyone with the air suspension tell me what the valve looks like and where im likely to find it?

Thanks.

edit. I think they are called Linnepe Airspring Airlift.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

your looking for some valve like the one you pump your tyres up with if its a manual setup, if you can't find it trace the tubes from the rear axle to the front


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is right next to the gauge in the passenger footwell,try tracing the pipes that come from the gauge,you should find the valve eventually. 

edit mine are airides,different make to yours but the principle is the same


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine is next to the step too but it's a 544 so the step is behind the rear wheel - try having a look there. As mentioned above it is similar to the valve found on car/van tyres.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is Airide and they fit one red pipe and one blue pipe from the bags to a gauge and 2 valves with a tap fitted in the drivers side step.
If you cant see the tap, gauge and valves, try looking for the pipes and where they go to.
They are about3/16 inch diam


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

On my old MH it was just undernieth the gauge.


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

*location of air valve*

Mine just to left of rear wheel. unscrew metal cap,careful with garage pump....might be a bit strong.I put mine ip to a four reading and happy .Also used it to level van on site.....great addition.


----------

